# Betta Food Advice Pls!



## betta_o

I’m back!
I have some Betta food questions. When I bought my Betta I was feeding him the crappy flake food that came with the bowl kit. The poor thing kept getting constipated and bloated to the point where he was floating at the top and swimming on his side. I thought he was dying. He had a big piece of poo that was trying to come out. Then I read up a bit on the food online (prior to joining this forum) and the consensus was that pellets are better and to soak them first so that you don’t overfeed. When I went to Petsmart they were out of the pellets and the manager (the only guy who seemed to know anything about fish and lights –the other associate called them “Bayyta” lol) advised me to buy frozen bloodworms (not freeze-dried). He said that it was all that they needed to eat and that it had enough nutrients. I’m having my doubts about this. Can anyone verify? I was thinking of alternating between pellets and the bloodworms. I just need to be careful as to not overfeed him.
Any betta food brand recommendations? 
Thanks


----------



## mousey

I only feed bloodworms as a treat as I find them constipating and they plug the fish up. I have had fish choke on adult size pellets and if you have female bettas the mouth is smaller than the males. Bettas also like frozen shrimp and cyclops.( bought at the pet store-not people shrimp) Cyclops apparently acts as a laxative to fish in general. 
My bettas all prefer flake food. I usually have anywhere from 6- 9 bettas in the house. Currently only one betta likes the pellets. I recently had a betta choke and die on a pellet.


----------



## fishclubgirl

Try Atison's betta pro or for smaller fish, NLS Grow. Also bettas love blackworms as a treat.


----------



## betta_o

mousey said:


> I only feed bloodworms as a treat as I find them constipating and they plug the fish up. I have had fish choke on adult size pellets and if you have female bettas the mouth is smaller than the males. Bettas also like frozen shrimp and cyclops.( bought at the pet store-not people shrimp) Cyclops apparently acts as a laxative to fish in general.
> My bettas all prefer flake food. I usually have anywhere from 6- 9 bettas in the house. Currently only one betta likes the pellets. I recently had a betta choke and die on a pellet.


hmmm...i'm not sure now. i got my betta from PJs Pets @ Sherway Gardens. poor guy looked so ragged (not as bad as some of the almost dead ones) but he always eats greedily. I think with the flakes i was overfeeding him and he kept getting constipated. perhaps its just the brand? it was the cheap packets that came with the kit? 
He (i'm assuming, lol) has been eating the bloodworms for a week and no constipation. I read that its good to soak the food in water first and then feed them so u don't overfeed? But i figured he wasn't getting enough nutrition just from the worms. I'm iffy about feeding him the flake stuff i have so i might try to run to lfs after work. Can you recommend a particular brand that you like?

6-9 bettas! wow...what sort of tanks do you have for them? Mine is in a tiny one for now but i'm cycling a 15g for him (and maybe some other friendly fish)I can't wait till he's settled in him new home...i think i'm getting addicted. i kind of want another one


----------



## betta_o

fishclubgirl said:


> Try Atison's betta pro or for smaller fish, NLS Grow. Also bettas love blackworms as a treat.


Thanks! I'm leaving work early so i can stop off at Big Als  lol


----------



## Cypher

+1 on Atison's Betta pro - this is the staple food I use for my macs. Frozen bloodworms are good as treats but have very little nutritional value. If you want your fish to grow, Atison's betta pro is the way to go. Hah- that rhymes! 

*Atison, I've trade marked that line! LOLZ!


----------



## gkarmadibetta

betta_o said:


> I'm back!
> I have some Betta food questions. When I bought my Betta I was feeding him the crappy flake food that came with the bowl kit. The poor thing kept getting constipated and bloated to the point where he was floating at the top and swimming on his side. I thought he was dying. He had a big piece of poo that was trying to come out. Then I read up a bit on the food online (prior to joining this forum) and the consensus was that pellets are better and to soak them first so that you don't overfeed. When I went to Petsmart they were out of the pellets and the manager (the only guy who seemed to know anything about fish and lights -the other associate called them "Bayyta" lol) advised me to buy frozen bloodworms (not freeze-dried). He said that it was all that they needed to eat and that it had enough nutrients. I'm having my doubts about this. Can anyone verify? I was thinking of alternating between pellets and the bloodworms. I just need to be careful as to not overfeed him.
> Any betta food brand recommendations?
> Thanks


Hi,
I fed my bettas live food only (never had a prob). So far, i have with me at the moment are white worms, black worms, daphnia and (others). I fed them two times a day (and fast one day per week). I felt that they are much healthier and more active when fed with live cultures 

Also, have you try to flare him daily?? My bettas always poop while he's flaring  and its good excersice for them.


----------



## gkarmadibetta

gkarmadibetta said:


> Hi,
> I fed my bettas live food only (never had a prob). So far, i have with me at the moment are white worms, black worms, daphnia and (others). I fed them two times a day (and fast one day per week). I felt that they are much healthier and more active when fed with live cultures


oh and i fed my black worms "omega one betta buffett"


----------



## ppaskova

I have full moon male (the expensive one) that I've got from my friend who is in fish business (not hobby) for over 20 years. And he use to fit him freeze-dried worms and this is what I'm feeding him. I tried to feed him any other Betta food but he won't take it. I buy my freeze-dried worms from pet smart or wal-mart as they both made by Tetra in Germany.


----------



## gkarmadibetta

ppaskova said:


> I have full moon male (the expensive one) that I've got from my friend who is in fish business (not hobby) for over 20 years. And he use to fit him freeze-dried worms and this is what I'm feeding him. I tried to feed him any other Betta food but he won't take it. I buy my freeze-dried worms from pet smart or wal-mart as they both made by Tetra in Germany.


A full moon tail?? like a round tail?? please post pic 
(i have seen half moon and over half moon, but i gotta see full moon tail betta).


----------



## pat3612

I only have 2 as 1 f 1 m but I feed mine NLS small pellets 3 a day twice a week I feed bloodworm just a few and the odd ghost shrimp baby. My male will eat small pond snails if I break the shell.


----------



## JulieFish

I have kept lots of bettas over the years and the food I always used was hikari betta bio-gold. The pellets are a little large so if they are too big for your fish to manage (like a female) I would actually break or cut them in half... that's my experience.


----------



## betta_o

JulieFish said:


> I have kept lots of bettas over the years and the food I always used was hikari betta bio-gold. The pellets are a little large so if they are too big for your fish to manage (like a female) I would actually break or cut them in half... that's my experience.


Those are the ones i ended up buying last night at Big Als...they don't carry atisons and i wasnt too sure about NLS since it was a bigger volume...i didn't want to buy it and it would still make him constipated or he wouldnt like it so i just bought the smallest Hikari betta food to test out. He gulped it down no problem...he never has a problem eating..its the pooping, Lol. He's been good since i've started feeding him the frozen bloodworms. Sorry but i'm kind of terrified if bugs..and other weird creatures so i can't see myself feeding him "live" stuff ^_^.....i'm a screamer, lol


----------



## gkarmadibetta

betta_o said:


> Those are the ones i ended up buying last night at Big Als...they don't carry atisons and i wasnt too sure about NLS since it was a bigger volume...i didn't want to buy it and it would still make him constipated or he wouldnt like it so i just bought the smallest Hikari betta food to test out. He gulped it down no problem...he never has a problem eating..its the pooping, Lol. He's been good since i've started feeding him the frozen bloodworms. Sorry but i'm kind of terrified if bugs..and other weird creatures so i can't see myself feeding him "live" stuff ^_^.....i'm a screamer, lol


What brand of "frozen bloodworms" do you use?? I have this "big als" brand frozen bloodworms, but i haven't use it (still a bit skeptical toward frozen food).


----------



## bettasandbeads

*Betta Food*

There is a large selection of so called Betta food out there.
The reason I call it so called Betta food is because those who make it must never have had a betta.
Most of the pellets out there are too big for a Betta, Bettas mouths are usually small ( unless you grow them like I do) Most Bettas do not take to flakes either.
I highly recommend Atisons Betta pro and if you have betta fry or a very small betta, Atisons fry starter.
It is hard to come by in Ontario. Unless you order it from Betta Breeders Canada. 
Betta Breeders Canada is a Canadian Betta club who is affiliated with the IBC ( International Betta Congress)
If you are interested in getting some Atisons check out our web site 
www.bettabreederscanada.com You don't have to be a member to buy from us but if you are you will recieve a 10% discount on supplies.
If you live in the area, you may be able to save on shipping. At present I am both President and shop keeper and I am in Hamilton. We may be able to meet up some place mid way.
I personaly have over 30 betta tanks. I have feed my Bettas Atison Betta pro for years. If you have been at any of the local clubs shows, you will have seen them. A lot of people call me the Betta Lady.
As a treat I feed my guys, white worms, black worms and adult Brime shrimp but only a few each and only occationally. Worms can be very fattening.
Some of my guys are real piglets. You have to be careful you don't over feed Bettas. They will eat until they can't eat anymore. If over feed they can become constipated which can then become another problem.
A large container (75gm) of Atisons is $9.95 and the fry starter is $5.95 if my memory is right. The large container should last you a year if you only have a few Bettas. You only need to feed each betta a few (4-5) pellets twice a day.
Hope this information helps.
Catherine


----------



## gkarmadibetta

bettasandbeads said:


> There is a large selection of so called Betta food out there.
> The reason I call it so called Betta food is because those who make it must never have had a betta.
> Most of the pellets out there are too big for a Betta, Bettas mouths are usually small ( unless you grow them like I do) Most Bettas do not take to flakes either.
> I highly recommend Atisons Betta pro and if you have betta fry or a very small betta, Atisons fry starter.
> It is hard to come by in Ontario. Unless you order it from Betta Breeders Canada.
> Betta Breeders Canada is a Canadian Betta club who is affiliated with the IBC ( International Betta Congress)
> If you are interested in getting some Atisons check out our web site
> www.bettabreederscanada.com You don't have to be a member to buy from us but if you are you will recieve a 10% discount on supplies.
> If you live in the area, you may be able to save on shipping. At present I am both President and shop keeper and I am in Hamilton. We may be able to meet up some place mid way.
> I personaly have over 30 betta tanks. I have feed my Bettas Atison Betta pro for years. If you have been at any of the local clubs shows, you will have seen them. A lot of people call me the Betta Lady.
> As a treat I feed my guys, white worms, black worms and adult Brime shrimp but only a few each and only occationally. Worms can be very fattening.
> Some of my guys are real piglets. You have to be careful you don't over feed Bettas. They will eat until they can't eat anymore. If over feed they can become constipated which can then become another problem.
> A large container (75gm) of Atisons is $9.95 and the fry starter is $5.95 if my memory is right. The large container should last you a year if you only have a few Bettas. You only need to feed each betta a few (4-5) pellets twice a day.
> Hope this information helps.
> Catherine


Chaterine,
Do you have any grindal worms ready??


----------



## bettasandbeads

*Betta food*

Yes the Grindal worms are available.
Just pm me if you are interested.
Catherine

ps. was just thinking about putting them on for sale.


----------



## Cypher

Just FYI, for anyone in Toronto, The menagerie in toronto carries Atison's betta pro.



bettasandbeads said:


> I highly recommend Atisons Betta pro and if you have betta fry or a very small betta, Atisons fry starter.
> It is hard to come by in Ontario.


----------



## skyedale

*Betta Food*

I had a betta for over five years and he ate a mixed diet of frozen blood worms and two different types of pellets. As there where ghost shrimp in his tank as clean up crew he would also grab shrimp granules.

My biggest problem with his was he would always beg for food. It was a real trick not to overfed.

The two bettas I have now eat mostly pellet. The old guy 4+ years will eat bloodworms (frozen) brine shrimp and mysio shrimp. The youngster will only eat pellets.


----------



## JulieFish

I agree with making sure not to overfeed. Bettas can be very piggish, and will eat much more than is healthy for them. I usually fed mine 4, maximum 6 pellets each day, but on the few times that I experimented to see just how much he would eat, he gobbled up about a dozen pettets before looking full. This is WAY too much to feed on a daily basis.


----------



## betta_o

gkarmadibetta said:


> What brand of "frozen bloodworms" do you use?? I have this "big als" brand frozen bloodworms, but i haven't use it (still a bit skeptical toward frozen food).


Its called something "san francisco bay" brand. Its in cubes that you can pop out like gum.....it seems to be more frozen juices than worms tho! lol....I'm also skeptical towards frozen food...but apparently its better than "freeze fried" cuz that process seems to even zap more nutrients out?


----------



## betta_o

bettasandbeads said:


> There is a large selection of so called Betta food out there.
> The reason I call it so called Betta food is because those who make it must never have had a betta.
> Most of the pellets out there are too big for a Betta, Bettas mouths are usually small ( unless you grow them like I do) Most Bettas do not take to flakes either.
> I highly recommend Atisons Betta pro and if you have betta fry or a very small betta, Atisons fry starter.
> It is hard to come by in Ontario. Unless you order it from Betta Breeders Canada.
> Betta Breeders Canada is a Canadian Betta club who is affiliated with the IBC ( International Betta Congress)
> If you are interested in getting some Atisons check out our web site
> www.bettabreederscanada.com You don't have to be a member to buy from us but if you are you will recieve a 10% discount on supplies.
> If you live in the area, you may be able to save on shipping. At present I am both President and shop keeper and I am in Hamilton. We may be able to meet up some place mid way.
> I personaly have over 30 betta tanks. I have feed my Bettas Atison Betta pro for years. If you have been at any of the local clubs shows, you will have seen them. A lot of people call me the Betta Lady.
> As a treat I feed my guys, white worms, black worms and adult Brime shrimp but only a few each and only occationally. Worms can be very fattening.
> Some of my guys are real piglets. You have to be careful you don't over feed Bettas. They will eat until they can't eat anymore. If over feed they can become constipated which can then become another problem.
> A large container (75gm) of Atisons is $9.95 and the fry starter is $5.95 if my memory is right. The large container should last you a year if you only have a few Bettas. You only need to feed each betta a few (4-5) pellets twice a day.
> Hope this information helps.
> Catherine


Thanks Catherine 
I actually have friends and family in hamilton (since i grew up there) so i don't consider it far at all.
Since i just bought some food, ii'll def try to get my hand on Atison's, if not from you then from menagerie-everyone keeps talking about this place....i need to check it out!


----------



## BillD

It has been my experience with blood worms that the freezing causes a lot of them to burst. the liquid is a mix of water and blood worm internals. It is a far cry from live blood worm, both in colour and appearance. Freeze dried food is not supposed to lose any of it's nutrient value, even over time, hence it's popularity with back packers. My experience with bettas is limited, but they are the most glutinous fish I have ever kept. If you feed them live daphnia, they won't stop until every one is eaten, passing impossibly large stools. Most other fish will stop when they are stuffed.


----------



## betta_o

BillD said:


> It has been my experience with blood worms that the freezing causes a lot of them to burst. the liquid is a mix of water and blood worm internals. It is a far cry from live blood worm, both in colour and appearance. Freeze dried food is not supposed to lose any of it's nutrient value, even over time, hence it's popularity with back packers. My experience with bettas is limited, but they are the most glutinous fish I have ever kept. If you feed them live daphnia, they won't stop until every one is eaten, passing impossibly large stools. Most other fish will stop when they are stuffed.


Yes, i did notice that its mostly just juices....and the occasional full worm. I'm really confused as to what i should be feeding my betta now
I think i will just continue alternating between the pellets soaked in garlic water and worms? The freeze dried stuff ive only seen in large quantities....maybe once i have more fish it would be worth it for me to buy also freeze dried? either way my betta doesnt care what it eats, lol. Very gluttonous for sure!


----------

